# Which zodiac sign do you belong to?



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I have nothing better to do right now. The poll results are anonymous, so no worries about privacy 

zodiac sign: -Date of Birth Range
Aries -March 21 - April 20
Taurus -April 21 - May 21
Gemini -May 22 - June 21
Cancer -June 22 - July 224th
Leo -July 23 - August 22
Virgo -August 23 - September 22
Libra Air -September 23 - October 22
Scorpio -October 23 - November 22
Sagittarius -November 23 - December 21
Capricorn -December 22 - January 20
Aquarius -January 21 - February 19
Pisces -February 20 - March 20


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/what-is-your-zodiac-sign-51933/

This has been done,

taurus here...


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Capricorn.

I was born on Boxing Day and since it's such a hectic time of year nobody remembers my birthday.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Cancer - 7/11, like the convenience store.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

three weeks before Polar.....it makes me a Gemini. So far, it is the majority of the votes.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Aries. The mean mfkin ram!


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm a virgo.


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

I am a cancer.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

gemini.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Libra


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Taurus, the stubborn bull!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

technically cancer. but i don't believe in those things.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Pisces... birthday is coming up!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sagittarius, I was born on thanksgiving day.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

woops didn't realize it was already done, and in October too. My bad.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Technically I'm Libra, but who really believes in these things?

Funny story: for the longest time I somehow misread the dates belonging to each sign, so I used to think I was a Scorpio. Yet all the time I was a pseduoscorpio, the horoscopes still made sense and seemed to apply directly to me. How odd. *snicker*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^Funny!! I believe in and live my life by astrologically based wisdom. I have made up my own sign tho'. I'm a "Contruthenian". *


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Aquarius. I like my sign.


----------



## Memories (Jan 1, 2009)

sagittarius, 12/13. so if it's a friday, i'm screwed.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Taurus.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Pisces/Dragon. Cool, huh?


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a harmless Aries person.
Baaah~.


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

Leo, with Leo moon and Venus as well.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm currently the only Scorpio? wow


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a libra...aka the most desirable sign in the zodiac.

"Libra is the only inanimate sign of the zodiac, all of the others representing either humans or animals. Many modern astrologers regard it as the most desirable of zodiacal types because its represents the zenith of the year, the high point of the seasons, when the harvest of all the hard work of the spring is reaped."


----------



## lindsey (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm a leo. july 23rd.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Libra here


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Taurus.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Taurus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Scorpio yo


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

August-born Leo here!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Virgo


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aries 21/3


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Leo my birthday was 4 days ago.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

* Virgo * :yes

August 30th


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Virgo, though only barely. If I was born a day later, I would have been a Libra.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Pisces but means absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Another Piscean here.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Libra.


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

Scorpio - which suits me well.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Capricorn. Since you are born in the middle of winter in the Northern Hemisphere, your early life is difficult but things improve later on. In the Southern Hemisphere it is the middle of summer, though.


----------



## BabyOakTree (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm a Scorpio


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Sagittarius, and although I don't believe in all that astrology stuff I think I'm quite like a 'typical' one :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heh, Geminids still in the lead by a nose :lol.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Scorpio and enjoying it lol.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Virgo here!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Pisces


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Did I just imagine already posting here or is there another thread? 

Anyway, libra.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Taurus.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm an Aries, not that it means anything.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

sagittarius
born a week before boxing day


----------



## Paigey (Aug 7, 2011)

Leo, I'm a lion. Rawr


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

pisces


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sagittarius


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm a scorpio...at least it makes me sound cool


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Libra.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Scorpio!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Cancer


----------

